# ? On a AR build



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Question for you AR owners. I'm looking at getting an ar15 here in the next 2 months. I'm looking at a 308 due to deer hunting. My question is what's a good name brand to look for and what are some features that I need to look for? A buddy of mine recommended the sig brand due to the military discount. Budget is aprox 1200 to 1400. Any other brands or models yall would recommend?I kinda want to upgrade it over the next 2 years to make a badarse shooting platform. Can yall recommend any good ar forums to increase my general knowledge? Also anyone shoot the 300 blackout? Buddy said to check it out also! Thanks


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Many are item specific like mags for instance.
Google 308 AR and look at all the buzz on em in the different forums, just be aware of the posting dates.

And let me know where you can find a SIG that's in your budget $$$, that's a steal!


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

I built mine on a palmetto state armory upper and lower. They run awesome deals all the time and don't discount there "blemished" products. It's usually so minor they the blemish is hard to find.takes a while to get shipped out but the deals are worth it. 



Ar15.com is a great source and there's a thread there for any question you have


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's a start for you. ARs are easy to build, just buy the parts, toss em in a paper bag, shake and a completed rifle is in there.... http://308ar.com/


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

DPMS GII AR-10, excellent and many variation to chose from. Lighter and smaller than a standard AR-10


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

Don't forget about Rock River Arms... Fred Eichler loves em... I know the coyotes hate them...


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the info! heck there's so much info that I don't know now if I want a stock gun or just build one. Any thoughts on whether to build or just buy a stock gun? Thanks!


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

My vote is for build.

It's really simple. Way simpler than I thought. I bought a barreled upper so no special tools needed. 

You learn a lot of the gun.

Cheaper cause you can get what you want the first time instead of replacing parts.

There's a lot of resources out there such as parts list and how tos


----------



## vince6o1 (Jun 1, 2015)

I built mine off a CMT billet upper and lower. Building allows you to choose the parts you want the first time. Can sometimes be more expnsive. Buying one off the shelf is sometimes cheaper and can be upgraded. DPMS/SR25 pattern is the most common since they can use magpul 308 mags. Whereas rock river arms uses FAL mags. Armalite has different models that can use either. If you're looking for off the shelf the DPMS G2 are real nice, smith and Wesson m&p 10 is also a good choice. Both can be upgraded later on. Sig saur 716 is a piston system and parts for it arr proprietary. There are many options for building now. When i built mine there was only a handful of companies available. I believe I have about $2XXX into mine with a decent optic. Off the shelf rifles w/o optic can be under $1300. Well that's what I have come across


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

If you're not hung up on .308...you could build a 6.5 Grendel and us more common AR15 parts. The 6.5 bullet is a flat shooting killing machine.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Go to academy and get a DPMS LR-10 for 750. Best bang for your buck,It's a killin machine !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I tell ya what, I've got a pile of ARs in several different calibers, including a .308, and I have no interest in toting that heavy POS through the woods. Lol.

Get you a .308 BAR and be done with it if you want a .308 autoloader.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

John B. said:


> I tell ya what, I've got a pile of ARs in several different calibers, including a .308, and I have no interest in toting that heavy POS through the woods. Lol.
> 
> Get you a .308 BAR and be done with it if you want a .308 autoloader.


Haha my neighbor just ordered one from jimmys in fwb. Hcar from Ohio arms or something like that. Price tag was north of 4k. Screw that! Lol. Is the 300 blackout something to look into? I just don't want a 5.56 for deer hunting or zombie slaying or a night of the living democrats! :whistling:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

.300 Blackout is a cool round, but not ideal for deer hunting. A 6.8spcII would be better, but again, not ideal.


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

I 2nd that .300 blk is a cool round and available in a number of bullet weights. Never deer hunted with it, but it's a good round to bust some hogs, especially if you're using the 220 grain subsonic ammo.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Your effective range with subs will be less than 50 yards. They just drop too much past that.


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

Yep that's true so you gotta get up close and personal


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

In this area the 6.8 will take anything you are hunting unless your average shot is over 400 yds and is the best deer and hog AR caliber by far. If over 300-400yds on most shots then you can go w a 308, the DPMS GII is 7-7.5lbs and you can build lighter.

Bottom line is in the South as a general rule all you need is a good bolt gun and there are so many great calibers.


----------



## vince6o1 (Jun 1, 2015)

If you haven't bought or built an ar in 308 yet mine is up for sale to


----------

